# It HAS been interesting!!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My last day at work was April 24th. I found out also that day that my oldest son's family was going to have to move in with me for awhile again.  (Landlord sold their home) The second week off I had the flu for 3 days and since then, my bf, Mr. Wonderful has been here doing some remodeling each day to get things ready for when all the kids move in. They will be moving in over Memorial Day weekend so it has been crazy trying to dejunk and move stuff etc. I will be GLAD when all is done!!! I thought that retirement was for RELAXING!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Retirement is just another way of saying "busier than ever". Enjoy your family, and if they are up to nursing, this would be a good time to get that knee done...while you have the extra help around the house.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think it will be awhile until I'm up to having the surgery!!! We have a ton to do around here before everyone is settled. My son works full time and alot of overtime at the prison (he's an officer) and his wife is pregnant, due in Sept. plus they have a 4 year old and a 2 year old....I'm shooting for NEXT summer...


----------

